# Solved: LG 50PB690V Sound but display keeps going



## Smithyboy (Jul 12, 2014)

OK i have a LG 50PB690V Smart TV, the sound works fine but after a few seconds sometimes a few minutes the display goes blank, I've tried unplugging everything and leaving it along for 6 hours but no success I was hoping someone here might know what to do? 

also I don't have any warranty and can't really afford to send it off to be repaired.


EDIT
I forgot to add, the blank screen seems to have nothing to do with any of the devices attached (Sky, PC, Games Console) and menus won't show up on the screen when the TV goes blank.


----------



## Smithyboy (Jul 12, 2014)

nvm


----------

